# Where to buy thornless cactus



## Missy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all. I want to get some thornless optuna to grow for my torts. I have prickly pear but it is a pain to remove the thorns (ouch LOL) I get them in me every time no matter how careful I try to be. Where do you get your starts? Thanks


----------



## Mao Senpai (Dec 30, 2010)

Since it's too cold for my area to grow anything good... I usually get mine online. You can plant them too since I gave some away and people started planting them.
http://www.rivenrock.com/ediblecactus.htm
The grade D one is what I get and its... perfectly fine and my tortoises love it


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2010)

there are some that are less prickly.. but you still have to burn/singe off the thorns .
easy to plant and grow as well.


----------



## bettinge (Dec 30, 2010)

Mao Senpai said:


> Since it's too cold for my area to grow anything good... I usually get mine online. You can plant them too since I gave some away and people started planting them.
> http://www.rivenrock.com/ediblecactus.htm
> The grade D one is what I get and its... perfectly fine and my tortoises love it



I just had a box of Grade D delivered yesterday from Rivenrock. I highly recommend it.....as do my torts. Not a pricker to be had, I can't say enough about Rivenrock!

I will never use the Optuna with spines again.....I hate it too!


----------



## DeanS (Dec 30, 2010)

Mao is right...Rivenrock has the BEST cactus and the best prices. Tyler (TortoiseSupply.com) has great cactus as well. However, if you want truly thornless cactus then go to this ebay seller...tell her I sent you and she'll load you up good....she always gives more than she advertises anyway.

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-CACTUS-PADS-O...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa2e19520


----------



## Missy (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, I will check out Rivenrock.



DeanS said:


> Mao is right...Rivenrock has the BEST cactus and the best prices. Tyler (TortoiseSupply.com) has great cactus as well. However, if you want truly thornless cactus then go to this ebay seller...tell her I sent you and she'll load you up good....she always gives more than she advertises anyway.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5-CACTUS-PADS-O...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa2e19520



Thanks I will check it out too.


----------

